# White School - Pashmul



## Dirty Patricia (10 Sep 2012)

I am looking for any photos of the White School in Pashmul for a presentation I am doing.  Any photos and specifically an electronic copy of an aerial photo would be awesome.  PM me if you have any and I will givie you an email you can send them to.  Thanks.


----------



## Wookilar (11 Sep 2012)

I don't have any pics or maps of the area.

If you haven't read the CO's _Dancing with the Dushman_ (http://www.cdfai.org/PDF/Dancing%20with%20the%20Dushman.pdf) I recommend you have a look. Certainly made me ...... think..... a lot.


RIP Chris, Vaughn, Bryce and young Dallaire.

Arte et Marte

Wook


----------



## BDTyre (11 Sep 2012)

I do have some photos of the area (including the rubble) from early 2010. They were taken from a LAV so aren't by any means pro quality. PM me your email and I'll try to get them to you by the end of the week.


----------



## PanaEng (11 Sep 2012)

There are some photos and diagrams of the area during Medusa in here:
http://www.23fieldsquadron.ca/23_Field_Squadron/Photos.html

(Make sure you credit and ask for usage if the presentation is going to be distributed)


----------

